# E3d Visa status/cancellation



## wildest (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi All,
My wife is on an E3 and I'm on the E3d Visa.

She has accepted a new job and will be applying for a new E3 Visa. Due to travel commitments, I'm not sure I'll be able to apply and make the appointment at the same time as her.

When her current E3 is cancelled, does my current E3d Visa remain valid until it's expiry date or is it also cancelled?

Here's what I'm hoping we can do;
- She applys for her new E3 in Canada or London in mid-August
- We have a trip to the Dominican Republic planned for the end of August which we would both fly out for
- We both return to the US
- I leave in mid September to apply for my E3d Visa

Is this feasible / legal?

Alternatively, has anyone applied for an E3 in the Dominican Republic?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Your visa is tied to hers.


----------

